# Dojo Loaches



## Vesuvius (Jan 23, 2005)

Is there a differnece between a gold/albino dojo loach and a dojo loach? Is there a size difference or food, anything? There is very little info on gold dojo loaches on the net. Any info would be good.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I would say they should be treated the same. Albinos are a small genetic change and not a species difference.


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

There isnt a diffrence only the coloration is diffrent, i have three Gold Dojo's and they act the same way my other Dojo did, mine seem to love Variety Waffers, or Algea waffers, Shrimp pellets,


----------

